# python-2.6.* lässt sich nicht installieren [solved]

## Wolle

Ich hatte python-2.6.2-r1 schon mal installiert. Dann gab's bei einem Remerge Fehler. Ich habe dazu einen Bugreport geschrieben: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282699

Ich bin zurück zu Python-2.5.4-r2. In diesem Zustand ist mein System jetzt. Nun fängt es aber an dringlicher zu werden. Neuere Pakete benötigen python-2.6.

```
wth01 wolle # emerge -v python

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 [2.5.4-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads tk xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...[ ok ]

 * Python-2.6.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

 >>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-gentoo-patches-2.6.2-r4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work

>>> Unpacking Python-2.6.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   02_all_db4.patch ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *   04_all_disable_modules_and_ssl.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   05_all_mimetypes_gentoo_apache.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   06_all_add_portage_search_path.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   07_all_libdir.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   09_all_turkish.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   11_all_svnversion.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   12_all_distutils-rpath-gcc.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   13_all_static_library_location.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   15_all_dbm_default_gdbm_compat.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   16_all_non-zero_exit_status_on_failure.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 *   17_all_disable_multiprocessing_with_disabled_threads.patch ...       [ ok ]

 *   18_all_distutils-cxxflags.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 *   21_all_ctypes-execstack.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   22_all_internal-expat.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 *   23_all_arm_OABI.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 ...

 * econf: updating Python-2.6.2/Modules/_ctypes/libffi/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating Python-2.6.2/Modules/_ctypes/libffi/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fpectl --enable-shared --disable-ipv6 --with-threads --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --with-libc= --enable-unicode=ucs4

checking for --with-universal-archs... 32-bit

[...]

building 'pyexpat' extension

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include -I. -IInclude -I./Include -I/usr/local/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.6/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:7:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include/pyexpat.h:19: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XML_Size'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c: In function 'initpyexpat':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2083: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorColumnNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2084: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorLineNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2085: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'Parse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2086: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'ParserCreate_MM'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2087: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'ParserFree'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2088: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetCharacterDataHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2089: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetCommentHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2090: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetDefaultHandlerExpand'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2091: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetElementHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2092: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetNamespaceDeclHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2093: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetProcessingInstructionHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2094: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetUnknownEncodingHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c:2095: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetUserData'

building '_elementtree' extension

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DUSE_PYEXPAT_CAPI -I/usr/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include -I. -IInclude -I./Include -I/usr/local/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.6/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:1842:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include/pyexpat.h:19: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XML_Size'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c: In function 'expat_default_handler':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2008: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorLineNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2009: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorColumnNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c: In function 'xmlparser':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2262: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'ParserCreate_MM'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2275: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'ParserFree'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2295: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetUserData'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2296: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetElementHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2301: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetDefaultHandlerExpand'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2305: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetCharacterDataHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2310: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetCommentHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2315: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetProcessingInstructionHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2320: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetUnknownEncodingHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c: In function 'xmlparser_dealloc':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2334: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'ParserFree'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c: In function 'expat_parse':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2360: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'Parse'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2369: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorLineNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2370: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'GetErrorColumnNumber'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c: In function 'xmlparser_setevents':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2530: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetNamespaceDeclHandler'

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/_elementtree.c:2539: error: 'struct PyExpat_CAPI' has no member named 'SetNamespaceDeclHandler'

building '_multibytecodec' extension

[...]

Failed to find the necessary bits to build these modules:

bsddb185           sunaudiodev

To find the necessary bits, look in setup.py in detect_modules() for the module's name.

Failed to build these modules:

_elementtree       pyexpat

running build_scripts

creating build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Tools/scripts/pydoc -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Tools/scripts/idle -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Tools/scripts/2to3 -> build/scripts-2.6

copying and adjusting /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Lib/smtpd.py -> build/scripts-2.6

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/pydoc from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/idle from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/2to3 from 644 to 755

changing mode of build/scripts-2.6/smtpd.py from 644 to 755

make: *** [sharedmods] Error 1

[...]

wth01 wolle # emerge -vp expat

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

wth01 wolle # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3400+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Oct 2009 13:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/init.d /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.2/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowex 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dirac dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gs gtk hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca libnotify lzo mad mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmx2 mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline reflection sasl scanner schroedinger sdl session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

----------

## Necoro

Zum einen: Dass dein Bug damals als Duplicate geschlossen wurde, ist falsch -- denn das Problem liegt woanders.

Aber hast du mal versucht, eine unstable Version von python-2.6 zu installieren? Ob da das Problem immer noch auftritt?

Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Bug wieder aufmachen und darauf beharren, dass dein Problem woanders liegt. (Im referenzierten Bug gehts ja um USE=build, was du nicht gesetzt hast)

----------

## Wolle

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Zum einen: Dass dein Bug damals als Duplicate geschlossen wurde, ist falsch -- denn das Problem liegt woanders.

 

Das habe ich zwar vermutet, aber ich dachte mir: wart man ab, vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja auch gleich mit auf. - Tat es nicht.

Da gibt es noch die unstable 2.6.2-r2 - mit dem selben Ergebnis.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Bug wieder aufmachen und darauf beharren, dass dein Problem woanders liegt. (Im referenzierten Bug gehts ja um USE=build, was du nicht gesetzt hast)

 

Ich warte mal ein bischen ab, ob mit im Forum jemand weiterhelfen kann. Das Re-Open läuft im Moment ja nicht weg. Vielleicht ist ja auch mein System irgendwo vergurkt.

Übrigens habe ich noch eine Info: python-2.5.4-r3 lässt sich mit einer ähnlichen Fehlermeldung auch nicht installieren. python-2.5.4-r2 geht, das  hab ich im lokalen Overlay.

----------

## Necoro

Dann poste mal den Diff zwischen beiden Revisionen...

(und den REOPEN würde ich auch jetzt schon machen ... denn Devs brauchen ja auch immer ne Weile, bis sie antworten. Und falls du anschließend eine Lösung finden solltest, kannst du sie gleich mit in den Bug schreiben und andere Menschen damit evtl helfen  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Wolle

Ups, das Diff ist größer als die Ebuilds.

Ich hab's mal hier hin gelegt: http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/ Das python-2.5.4-r2.ebuild liegt da jetzt auch.

----------

## 69719

Versuch mal ein

```

emerge -1v dev-python/pyxml && emerge -1v dev-lang/python

```

.

Ist denn dev-libs/expat installiert?

----------

## Necoro

Kannst du mal bitte a) ein Buildlog zeigen von einer funktionierenden Python-Version? Und b) funktioniert die Installation von dev-python/celementtree?

/edit: Oh - und c): die CVS-Version des python-2.6 ebuilds, die nicht baut? - Steht oben im Header ...

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.2-r1.ebuild,v 1.18 2009/09/27 14:30:35 nixnut Exp $
```

  :Arrow:  CVS v. 1.18

----------

## Wolle

 *escor wrote:*   

> Versuch mal ein
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -1v dev-python/pyxml && emerge -1v dev-lang/python
> ...

 

```
wth01 wolle # emerge -1v dev-python/pyxml && emerge -1v dev-lang/python

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

 * Applying pyxml-0.8.4-python-2.6.patch ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2998:  Called distutils_src_compile '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *             environment, line  730:  Called python_execute_function 'building' '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called validate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *             environment, line 3507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "'/usr/bin/python-config' isn't valid script";

 *  The die message:

 *   '/usr/bin/python-config' isn't valid script

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-python:pyxml-0.8.4-r2:20091007-215503.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-python:pyxml-0.8.4-r2:20091007-215503.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2998:  Called distutils_src_compile '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *             environment, line  730:  Called python_execute_function 'building' '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *             environment, line 2610:  Called validate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *             environment, line 3507:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "'/usr/bin/python-config' isn't valid script";

 *  The die message:

 *   '/usr/bin/python-config' isn't valid script

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-python:pyxml-0.8.4-r2:20091007-215503.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

wth01 wolle # emerge -vp dev-libs/expat

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Das ist dann wohl schon vorher installiert worde, als ich das python-2.6 noch installieren konnte.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal bitte a) ein Buildlog zeigen von einer funktionierenden Python-Version? Und b) funktioniert die Installation von dev-python/celementtree?
> 
> /edit: Oh - und c): die CVS-Version des python-2.6 ebuilds, die nicht baut? - Steht oben im Header ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a) http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/python-2.5.4-r2-Build.log.gz

b) ja

c) 

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.2-r1.ebuild,v 1.18 2009/09/27 14:30:35 nixnut Exp $
```

----------

## Necoro

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> a) http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/python-2.5.4-r2-Build.log.gz

 

Hah - wie ich mir gedacht hab: Hier treten die gleichen Fehler auch schon auf. In Python-2.6 und dem Python-2.5.4-r3 wurde nur der setup so gepatcht, dass er Fehler beim Modul bauen nicht einfach stillschweigend ignoriert, sondern abbricht. Deswegen geht es auf einmal nimmer. Der Fehler liegt aber wo anders ... (ich würde ja auf gcc-related tippen)

----------

## Wolle

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Hah - wie ich mir gedacht hab: Hier treten die gleichen Fehler auch schon auf. In Python-2.6 und dem Python-2.5.4-r3 wurde nur der setup so gepatcht, dass er Fehler beim Modul bauen nicht einfach stillschweigend ignoriert, sondern abbricht. Deswegen geht es auf einmal nimmer. Der Fehler liegt aber wo anders ... (ich würde ja auf gcc-related tippen)

 

Ich hatte python-2.6.2-r1 ursprünglich mit gcc-4.1.2 übersetzt. Auf den habe ich mal zurückgeschaltet: keine Änderung. Ich habe auch gcc-4.1.2 nochmal emerged: es bleibt bei dem Fehler.

Edit:

Ich habe auf der betroffenen Maschine noch ein zweites System als Notsystem. Es unterscheidet sich prinzipiell dadurch, dass es mit -march=i686 statt -march=k8 übersetzt ist. Dort emerged python-2.6.2-r1 problemlos.

Ich habe auf dem betroffenen System python-2.6.2-r1 auch mit -march=i686 zu übersetzen versucht: Fehler.

----------

## 69719

Wie sieht denn der Inhalt von /usr/bin/python-config aus?

----------

## Wolle

wth01 wolle # cat /usr/bin/python-config

#!/usr/bin/python2.5

import sys

import os

import getopt

from distutils import sysconfig

valid_opts = ['prefix', 'exec-prefix', 'includes', 'libs', 'cflags',

              'ldflags', 'help']

def exit_with_usage(code=1):

    print >>sys.stderr, "Usage: %s [%s]" % (sys.argv[0],

                                            '|'.join('--'+opt for opt in valid_opts))

    sys.exit(code)

try:

    opts, args = getopt.getopt(sys.argv[1:], '', valid_opts)

except getopt.error:

    exit_with_usage()

if not opts:

    exit_with_usage()

opt = opts[0][0]

pyver = sysconfig.get_config_var('VERSION')

getvar = sysconfig.get_config_var

if opt == '--help':

    exit_with_usage(0)

elif opt == '--prefix':

    print sysconfig.PREFIX

elif opt == '--exec-prefix':

    print sysconfig.EXEC_PREFIX

elif opt in ('--includes', '--cflags'):

    flags = ['-I' + sysconfig.get_python_inc(),

             '-I' + sysconfig.get_python_inc(plat_specific=True)]

    if opt == '--cflags':

        flags.extend(getvar('CFLAGS').split())

    print ' '.join(flags)

elif opt in ('--libs', '--ldflags'):

    libs = getvar('LIBS').split() + getvar('SYSLIBS').split()

    libs.append('-lpython'+pyver)

    # add the prefix/lib/pythonX.Y/config dir, but only if there is no

    # shared library in prefix/lib/.

    if opt == '--ldflags' and not getvar('Py_ENABLE_SHARED'):

        libs.insert(0, '-L' + getvar('LIBPL'))

    print ' '.join(libs)

----------

## 69719

Also ich würde mal folgende dinge Probieren.

a)

```

eselect python set python2.5

python-updater -v

emerge -1v pyxml && emerge -1v python

```

b) Den Kopf von /usr/bin/python-config zu

```

#!/usr/bin/python2.5

# Gentoo python-config wrapper script

```

ändern und anschließend

```

emerge -1v pyxml && emerge -1v python

```

versuchen.Last edited by 69719 on Thu Oct 08, 2009 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> b) Den Kopf von /usr/bin/python-config zu
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

WTF? - Warum das? ... python-config ist ein Python-Skript. Das wird nicht auf mysteriöse Weise zu nem Shell-Skript, nur weil du die Shebang-Zeile änderst

----------

## 69719

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   b) Den Kopf von /usr/bin/python-config zu
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

Sorry, hatte vergessen zu sagen, dass die Zeile "# Gentoo python-config wrapper script" mal an 2. Stelle geschrieben werden sollte. Hatte es aus dem wrapper script übernommen, da des eclass den Header überprüft.

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*    *escor wrote:*   b) Den Kopf von /usr/bin/python-config zu
> 
> ```
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> ...

 

Oh mann ... *kopf -> tisch* ... solche eclasses gehören verboten.

----------

## Wolle

 *escor wrote:*   

> Also ich würde mal folgende dinge Probieren.
> 
> a)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ahh, es hat sich was verändert:

1) Ich kann pyxml emergen.

2.) Ich hab da jetzt nicht händisch dran rumgefingert:

```
wth01 wolle # cat /usr/bin/python-config

#!/bin/bash

# Gentoo python-config wrapper script

[[ "${EPYTHON}" =~ (/|^python$) ]] && EPYTHON="python2.5"

python_config="${EPYTHON/python/python-config-}"

"${0%/*}/${python_config:-python-config-2.5}" "$@"
```

Python-2.6 emerged nicht.

----------

## 69719

Hat denn der python-updater was gemacht? Vielleicht hilft auch ein

```

python-updater -v -o 2.6

```

.

Das Problem ist wohl doch nicht so einfach zu lösen...

Man könnte auch mal alle python Pakete neubauen lassen, vielleicht ist hier die Lösung zu finden.

```

emerge -1v $(eix -IS python --only-names -! dev-lang/python)

```

.Last edited by 69719 on Thu Oct 08, 2009 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ist denn dev-libs/expat installiert?

 

Das will ich nochmal aufgreifen. Du hattest damals nicht drauf geantwortet... weil in diesem Bug steht  *Quote:*   

> I had the same problem and resolved it by upgrading dev-libs/expat-1.95.8 to
> 
> dev-libs/expat-2.0.1.

 

----------

## 69719

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Ist denn dev-libs/expat installiert? 
> 
> Das will ich nochmal aufgreifen. Du hattest damals nicht drauf geantwortet... weil in diesem Bug steht  *Quote:*   I had the same problem and resolved it by upgrading dev-libs/expat-1.95.8 to
> 
> dev-libs/expat-2.0.1. 

 

Doch hatte er

```

...

wth01 wolle # emerge -vp expat 

 

 These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

 

 Calculating dependencies... done! 

 [ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2  0 kB

...

```

Mich würde mal der Quelltext ausm Preprozessor interessieren.

Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von

```

cpp -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include -I. -IInclude -I./Include -I/usr/local/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c

```

auf irgendein pastebin laden? Und ob der Befehl alleine schon Fehlermeldungen ausgibt.

----------

## Wolle

 *escor wrote:*   

> Hat denn der python-updater was gemacht? Vielleicht hilft auch ein
> 
> ```
> 
> python-updater -v -o 2.6
> ...

 

Ohne "-o 2.6" hatte er nix gemacht, mit "-o 2.6" hat er ein paar Pakete neu installiert. -> Kein Erfolg

 *escor wrote:*   

> Man könnte auch mal alle python Pakete neubauen lassen, vielleicht ist hier die Lösung zu finden.
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -1v $(eix -IS python --only-names -! dev-lang/python)
> ...

 

eix hab ich nicht, ich hoffe, ich darf auch mit qlist:

```
wth01 wolle # emerge -1v $(qlist -I -C dev-python)
```

Kein Erfolg

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Ist denn dev-libs/expat installiert? 

 

Ich habe dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 nochmal emerged -> Kein Erfolg

 *escor wrote:*   

> Mich würde mal der Quelltext ausm Preprozessor interessieren.
> 
> Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
wth01 wolle # cpp -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/./Include -I. -IInclude -I./Include -I/usr/local/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2 /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1/work/Python-2.6.2/Modules/pyexpat.c | gzip > pyexpat.c.cppout.gz

wth01 wolle #
```

http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/pyexpat.c.cppout.gz

----------

## 69719

Hast du expat mal händisch installiert, also ohne Portage?

Der included eine /usr/local/include/expat_external.h statt der /usr/include/expat_external.h und auch andere Header.

Meine Vermutung dahinter ist, dass du expat mal händisch installiert hast, da /usr/local nur bei einem configure ohne prefix zustande kommt.

Eine eventuelle Lösung oder ein weiterer Schritt zur Lösung wäre ein.

```

tar xfz /usr/portage/distfiles/expat-2.0.1.tar.gz

cd expat-2.0.1

./configure

make uninstall

emerge -1v expat

emerge -1v python

```

Sollte anschließend der Fehler wieder zustande kommen, dann poste nochmal ein cpp...

----------

## Wolle

 *escor wrote:*   

> Hast du expat mal händisch installiert, also ohne Portage?

 

Nee, das nicht. Aber ich erinnere mich, dass das Upgrade auf expat-2 ein ziemliches rumgeeier war. Vielleicht waren da Reste, weil ich bei meinem Python-Stress zwischenzeitlich einiges in /usr/local/portage hatte.

Übrigens: das händische deinstallieren von expat hat's gebracht.

```
 * ************************************************************************

 *

 * You have just upgraded from an older version of Python.

 * You should run 'python-updater' to rebuild Python modules.

 *

 * ************************************************************************

```

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich für eure Hilfe bedanken.

SOLVED   :Very Happy: 

----------

## equinox0r

das kannst du dir auch gleich fürs nächste mal vormerken, die expat ist immer schuld  :Wink: 

manchmal hast du dann auch pech und dann fängst du am besten an deine kiste zu plätten und alles neu aufzuspielen bevor du mit revdep-rebuild tage lange rummachen musst  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> manchmal hast du dann auch pech und dann fängst du am besten an deine kiste zu plätten und alles neu aufzuspielen bevor du mit revdep-rebuild tage lange rummachen musst 

 

Wenn ich "meine Kiste plätte und alles neu aufspiele", habe ich mit Sicherheit einige Tage Arbeit. Damit meine ich nicht die Zeit, die für das emerge benötigt wird, sondern die Zeit, die ich für das Konfigurieren und das händische Zurückspielen von irgendwelchen Daten brauche. Aus diesem Grund mache ich auch Backups: täglich von den Daten, alle drei bis sechs Monate vom System. Bei den Systembackups wäre jetzt der GAU eingetreten: Ich konnte nicht sagen, welches Backup ich zurückspielen sollte. Ich wusste ja nicht, wo die Ursache des Problems lag. Mein Kandidat wäre 31.12.2008 gewesen. Ein fast ein Jahr altes Gentoo auf aktuellen Stand bringen, macht keinen Spaß - mir jedenfalls nicht. Und die Konfigurationsänderungen, die mein System dieses Jahr erfahren hat, wären auch erstmal weg. Das war alles nicht das, was ich irgendwie gewollt hätte.

Dann habe ich mir gedacht: die Gentoo Community ist die mit Abstand beste, die ich kenne. Ich versuche einfach mal, die Hilfe im Forum in Anspruch zu nehmen. Das hat ja auch geklappt, und ich bin dankbar für die Hilfe. Sie hat mir den Nervkram und die Arbeit erspart, das alte Backup auf Stand zu bringen - wenn's ganz blöd gekommen wäre, hätte ich vielleicht eine noch ältere Version einspielen müssen.

Ich bin glücklich damit, ein System zu haben, was ich eben nicht bei jedem Piff neu installieren muss. Für mich ist das ein Aspekt von Qualität. Den Gurkenkram, den es noch so in der Welt gibt, sehe ich fast täglich bei meinen Kunden. Gentoo musste ich noch nie auf irgendeiner Kiste mal neu installieren. Ich muss schon mal ein Backup zurückspielen. Z.B. hat mir mal Crossover-Office die Konfiguration so zersemmelt, dass ein Zurückspielen des Backups sinnvoll schien, aber eine Neuinstallation? Nein, das hatte ich noch nicht. Wenn's irgend geht, ich will es auch nicht.

----------

